# Necrovision plötzlich uncut?



## Angie2012 (28. Dezember 2014)

*Necrovision plötzlich uncut?*

Hallo Liebe Pc Games Community.

Ich habe ,  als der   STEAM   Winterschlussverkauf losging , mir das Spiel NECROVISON  gekauft obwohl ich wusste das es  stark geschnitten ist und es nur eine Sprache,  nämlich Deutsch gibt.   

Ich habs seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr weitergespielt (  war so bei level 2 , da wo die ganzen Untoten kommen ), als bei mir plötzlich ein Download losging   ( Heute um 20: 19 Uhr )  und  STEAM für NECROVISION  sich   3 Gb runterzog.

Ich kann jetzt für Necrovison die Sprache ändern , und zwar in English und es ist komplett UNCUT.
Ich habe einfach ein  Quickload gemacht , bin nun mitten im Spiel wo ich zuletzt aufgehört habe und wen ich auf die Gegner schieße verlireren die Arme , Beine, Köpfe , Blut .-...  alles ist da. 

Vorher haben die sich ja gleich nach dem Ableben sofort  aufgelöst und Blut gab es auch nicht.

Alles toll soweit ,   trotzdem habe ich bedenken.......

Als ich es gekauft habe ( am 20.12.2014 ) , habe ich in der  CONFIG   den Eintrag  " German "  in   "English  "  geändert,  habe die Config abgespeichert, Spiel gestartet und alles war wie  normal ,  wie in der Geschnitten version.

Jetzt , tage später kam eben das Sprachupdate mit den Freulichen ( Blutigen ) Extras.

Jetzt die Frage an euch , ..   
kann Steam mein Account deswegen Sperren oder so ,    weil ich habe nichts eingeleitet ( BlutCRACK , Blutpatch )  oder so ein Zeugs,  habe nur in der Config  den Einen Eintrag für die Sprache geändert , was aber auch schon Tage her ist und der Rechner ist JEDEN Tag mindestens  6 STD an.

Würde mich um Antworten freuen . 
danke im vorraus


----------



## Stueppi (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Necrovision plötzlich uncut?*

Eigentlich nicht. Steam ist es eigentlich egal wie die Regeln für Spiele sind, sie müssen sich ja nur dran halten. Was der Spieler daran ändert, solange es keinen Vorteil bei Onlinegames verschafft, ist denen egal (Thema Mods).


----------

